# COLOUR YOUR LIFE! (Peppermint Patty)



## Manni1599 (22. Januar 2010)

Moin erstmal!

Nachdem mir mein 2005er Avalanche immer gute Dienste geleistet hat, wurde es Zeit für eine "Überholung". Die Farbe des Rahmens war teilweise sehr angegriffen, und es fristete sein Dasein zuletzt eher als Ersatzteillager. Da ich dieses Rad aber so gerne fahre, sollte es wieder in neuem Glanz erstrahlen. 
Nachdem wir letztes Jahr Cristinas Lisa bestaunt haben, stand für mich fest: Diese Farbe muss es sein.

Daggi schenkte mir den Neulack zu Weihnachten, einige Neue und Neuwertige Teile hatte ich noch da. Tom musste wieder mal Aufkleber basteln, einige Teile wurden noch Im Netz bestellt und In Roberts (Catsoft) Keller wurde ich auch wieder mal fündig. Zuerst hatte ich an Pulverbeschichten gedacht, Da ich aber unbedingt die Decals unter Lack haben wollte, entschied ich mich für Nasslack. Ausserdem habe ich einen sehr netten und fähigen Arbeitskollegen, der mit der Lackierpistole prima umgehen kann. Er hat auch alle anfallenden Lackarbeiten ausgeführt, Schleifen, Füllern und Grundieren, danach Lackieren und wieder fein anschleifen, Dann habe ich die Decals aufgeklebt und Marco hat dann bis gestern Abend um 23.00 Uhr in der Lackierkabine den Klarlack aufgebracht.

Heute Nachmittag hab ich dann zusammengefügt, was zusammengehört.
Seht selbst:








Die Liste der Bauteile folgt.

Schick, oder?

Mein Dank geht an Tom, Robert und meinen Kollegen Marco.
Und an Daggi, die übrigens den Namen "gesponsort" hat.

Manni


----------



## GT-Sassy (22. Januar 2010)

Ist sehr schick geworden. Sieht fast wie flurozierender Lack aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (22. Januar 2010)

Gefällt mir, welche Rahmenhöhe hat das gute Stück?


----------



## LeFrankdrien (23. Januar 2010)

Hi Manni!

Glückwunsch! Ich finde die Farbkombi echt gelungen, gefällt mir gut. Für ein Bike zum Nutzen schon wieder fast zu schade. Ich bin mir aber sicher dass Du es ordentlich rannehmen wirst!

VG
peru


----------



## tomasius (23. Januar 2010)

Wirklich schön! 

Tom


----------



## Manni1599 (23. Januar 2010)

.....und Zack, schon die erste Veränderung:




Hinten:




Neue Bremsen. Formula RX. Fühlt sich gut an. Ashima-Scheiben 180 und 160 mm.


----------



## Manni1599 (23. Januar 2010)

Und nochmal in Gänze:








Teile:
Rahmen: GT Avalanche (M), 2005, Farbe: RAL 6019 (und noch ein bisschen was...)
Steuersatz: Acros Semiintegriert
Gabel: RS Recon Solo Air, Poploc +, 100 mm
Bremsen: Formula RX mit Ashima Scheiben, 180/160 mm
Kurbel: RF Deus XC
Innenlager: RF Next
Werfer: Shimano XT
Schaltwerk: Shimano XT Shadow
Schalter: Shimano XT
Kassette: Sram XO (PG 990)
Kette: Sram XO (PC 991)
Schaltzüge und Hüllen: Shimano XTR
Laufräder: Ringle Dirty Flea, DT Comp, Ringle DS1-XC
Michelin Latex Schläuche
Schwalbe RR Hinten, NN Vorne
Sattelstütze: SDG I-Beam Micro, 27,2 mm, 400mm lang
Sattel: SDG Bel Air SL (I-Beam)
Vorbau: Guizzo 120mm/5°
Lenker: Truvativ Stylo SL, 680 mm
Griffe : DMR Lockable
Decals by Tomasius


----------



## gremlino (23. Januar 2010)

Sehr schick 

Was wiegt das Mopped jetzt?


----------



## GTdanni (23. Januar 2010)

Unne warum hasse de Jawwel nich glei mit jelackt? 


Mal ehrlich, das würde sicher auch gut aussehen. 

Cu Danni


----------



## Manni1599 (23. Januar 2010)

Gabel lacken wäre mir glaube ich zuviel. 
Gewicht dürfte so um knapp unter 11 kilo liegen. Der Rahmen ist relativ leicht mit knapp 1900g.
War eben mal eine Runde unterwegs, gut eineinhalb Stunden, bei minus 8° (gefühlt zu Anfang - 30° ), die Bremse ist echt super.


----------



## Janikulus (23. Januar 2010)

mal wieder ein gelungenes Rad! sieht super aus 

die rx kenne ich zwar nicht, aber von formula kann ich nur gutes berichten, the one ist ein echter Anker!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stemmel (24. Januar 2010)

Die Farbe ist echt genial! 

Ich hatte ja schon immer Kelmes 'Rennfresse' im Auge. Dann hatte ich mir diese Farbe schon einmal bei Bo Borrego ausgesucht, die Farbwahl aber dann doch verworfen (passte irgendwie nicht zu Bo). Und als Cristina uns ihre Farbauswahl für Lisa vorstellte, war klar, welcher Farbe wir bei Lisa die Stimme gaben.

Patty ist wohl einen Tick heller als Lisa, aber in natura einfach schön!


----------



## tofu1000 (24. Januar 2010)

Ich bin mir noch nicht so sicher, obs mir gefallen soll oder nicht. Ich fürchte, ich muss es mir bei Gelegenheit mal im Original anschauen.


----------



## Stemmel (24. Januar 2010)

tofu1000 schrieb:


> Ich bin mir noch nicht so sicher, obs mir gefallen soll oder nicht. Ich fürchte, ich muss es mir bei Gelegenheit mal im Original anschauen.



Wann?


----------



## versus (24. Januar 2010)

sieht sehr geil aus manni!
auch die teileliste liest sich gut. gabel in wagenfarbe fände ich wohl auch zu viel. 
viel spass mit dem teil!


----------



## mountymaus (25. Januar 2010)

Ich bin da ähnlicher Meinung wie Steve und muss das Ava mal bei Tageslicht und in Natura sehen.


----------



## Schandi (25. Januar 2010)

Hallo Manni,

echt gute Arbeit. Mich würde interessieren wie Du die Decals gemacht hast, da ich auch so etwas vorhabe. Und vielleicht kannst Du Deinen Lackierkollegen mal fragen, wass für einen Klarlack er genommen hat und welches Lösemittel da drin ist. Ich wollte Decals mit einem Farblaser erstellen und mit 2K-Klarlack versiegeln. Das Problem  ist aber, dass das Lösemittel im Klarlack den Toner anlöst und dann der Klarlack etwas gelblich verfärbt.
Für ein paar Tipps wäre ich Dir sehr dankbar.
Grüße
Schandi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kruko (25. Januar 2010)

Hy Manni,

Aufbau mit den roten Farbtupfern gefällt mir. Die Farbe des Rahmens ist aber nicht so mein Fall. Vielleicht änder ich mein Urteil, wenn ich das Rad live sehe.

Aber denk daran. Geschmäcker sind verschieden.  Wenn wir alle den gleichen Geschmack hätten, so würdest auch Du den H2O-Flaschenhalter spitze finden


----------



## Manni1599 (25. Januar 2010)

Die Farbe kommt live viel besser. Irgendwann werden wir das mit der Lebendbeschau schon nochmal hinkriegen. Ich finds klasse, es ist genauso geworden, wie ich es haben wollte, alles andere ist imho zweitrangig. (Bis auf die Bremsscheiben, ob die bleiben dürfen oder die Original Formula rankommen weiss ich noch nicht.
) Flaschenhalter werde ich wohl auch lackieren lassen müssen, die, die ich will, gibts natürlich nicht in Rot. 
Einzig das Rot am Sattel ist ein wenig zu dunkel, ich finds nicht schlimm und der Sattel passt genau zu meinem Ar...

So denn,
Manni


----------



## korat (26. Januar 2010)

mensch manni, ich finds auch sehr schön!
kannst es ja zu RIP einpacken, dann kann ich die farbe live bewundern. gerade die kombi mit dem rot gefällt mir, und die selbstverständlichkeit, die "non-time-correctness" konsequent auch bis in die decals hinein umzusetzen und einfach zu machen, was dir gefällt.


----------



## Manni1599 (26. Januar 2010)

Moin Carsten,

zu RIP werde ich Patty mitbringen. Freu mich schon drauf.


----------



## GT-Hinterland (26. Januar 2010)

Mir gefällt es auch gut! Mußte mich zwar erst an das rot gewöhnen, aber nach jedem hinschauen gefiel es mir immer besser 
Das mit den "retro" Avalanche Decals hat Dir wohl bei Oscar gefallen ?


----------



## Manni1599 (27. Januar 2010)

GT-Hinterland schrieb:


> Mir gefällt es auch gut! Mußte mich zwar erst an das rot gewöhnen, aber nach jedem hinschauen gefiel es mir immer besser
> Das mit den "retro" Avalanche Decals hat Dir wohl bei Oscar gefallen ?




Die Klassischen Decals sind halt die schönsten. Und Oskar ist ja auch klasse.


----------



## Manni1599 (5. Februar 2010)

So, heute habe ich frei und das gute Wetter genutzt um Patty mal etwas länger auszuführen. Wir waren zwar nur auf Asphalt unterwegs, war aber trotzdem sehr schön. Teilweise waren die Nebenstrassen hier am Deich echt gefährlich. Zwei Fotos hab ich mit dem Telefon geknipst:










48,74 Km, 2:34 Std., 101 HM.


----------



## versus (7. Februar 2010)

Manni1599 schrieb:


>



tolles foto von einem sehr schönen rad - volle punkte


----------



## Manni1599 (11. Februar 2010)

Update:

Heute gabs Titanschrauben mit Alu Unterlegscheiben für die Bremsen:








Und Aluschrauben für die Bremsgriffe und die Schalthebel:


----------



## mountymaus (11. Februar 2010)

Und nebenbei noch ein Astra... Prost!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Manni1599 (12. Februar 2010)

Schon alle....


----------

